

Version-bump your software with a single command - areski
https://github.com/peritus/bumpversion

======
bkeroack
My version numbers live in setup.py, which I can get within the code by the
following:

    
    
      import pkg_resources
      version = pkg_resources.require("my_package_name")[0].version
    

So a version bump means editing a single file.

